# arcadia luminaire help



## Nick16 (14 Sep 2009)

hi guys, just picked up a second hand arcadia luminaire, not sure what type it is though. (it is 120cm long, and has 4x54w t5's if that helps) - its overtank not suspension. 

now my question is, where the legs fit over the tank, i can see there are small crew like holes (made by arcadia!) one each leg. (2 on each) now should there be a screw that tightens to clamp the leg to the glass? as my glass width is massivley thinner than the gap provided for each leg. 

if so where can i get these screws from?

if i tip the luminaire back to do maintenece it just wants to fall back (legs and all) as there is nothing to clamp it to the glass.

i have had a look on the arcadia website and in their spare parts shop but these arent an option, (apart from buying new legs and thats silly)


----------



## AdAndrews (14 Sep 2009)

arcadia have a store dont they where you can purchase all of the tit bits for the arcadia branded luiminares i think, i will find the link!


----------



## AdAndrews (14 Sep 2009)

here buddy, but sadly you cant buy the screws on their own, nothing is ever simple is it:
http://arcadia-uk.info/sale.php?pid=67& ... sub=&id=25


----------



## Nick16 (14 Sep 2009)

i know   
i had already checked and its annoying, i dont want to have to buy the whole legs as its pointless, and i cant DIY it either.

if i new the name of them or some type of product code, i could get googling, or if anyone has some spare (longshot i know!!!)


----------



## AdAndrews (14 Sep 2009)

thinking about it, surely some type of diy store will have a type of plastic screws with the same diameter that you are after, maybe not the same length, but you can always cut.


----------



## Nick16 (14 Sep 2009)

i thought about that but the holes are threaded and i would have to get the exact size, and its tricky becuase not many places stock plastic screws, let alone the ones i want!!!


----------



## Themuleous (14 Sep 2009)

Have you tried email Arcadia?  They might have some spare laying around the office, cant hurt to ask.

Sam


----------



## JamesC (15 Sep 2009)

When I brought my Arcadia second hand it came with the screws but somebody had cut them and they no longer fitted. What I did was to use some wood to wedge next to the glass. I cut the wood the width of the support and had to sand it down a bit to achieve a nice snug fit. Works a treat  

James


----------



## Roy S (15 Sep 2009)

Find the diameter of the holes...I think they will be around 6-8mm...then look for m6 or m8 nylon bolts on ebay...I use them for holding wings on my RC aircraft!!!.....I may even have a few spare if you let me know the diameter.
They generally are long but can easily be cut to length if you can't find the length you're after, something like these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-Nylon-Plastic- ... 286.c0.m14

Hope that helps

Roy


----------



## Nick16 (15 Sep 2009)

wow, thanks, thats a massive help, i measured up and it is a 5mm holes, so i have ordered 10 M5 bolts and washers for Â£2 inc p+p !! 

thanks mate, lifesaver!


----------



## Roy S (15 Sep 2009)

might be stating the obvious, but make sure you've measured the diameter of the hole including the thread!!, as thats the width of the bolts you'll need!.....5mm seems pretty small to me.
But hope it sorts you out


----------



## Nick16 (15 Sep 2009)

yeah, i hope i have it right, we shall soon see when i get them in the post


----------



## Mortis (20 Sep 2009)

Not sure if these will work but you could try the thumbscrews used on computer cases to kep the panels on. They might be the right diameter. Try Maplin/ PC world


----------



## Nick16 (20 Sep 2009)

oo sorry i forgot to update this!

i ordered the M5 screws as suggested and they fit a dream!
thanks 'Roy S' for enlightening me that they will be good for the job. 

Case closed.


----------

